# 91 day tax rule



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Non-residents are often British-born individuals who persuade the authorities they have largely left the country and are therefore able legally to avoid many British taxes.
Accountants and tax experts have long assumed that as long as someone spent no more than 91 days a year in Britain, they could claim non-resident status and tax benefits.

However it now seems if you have ties in the U.K. such as sending your children to school there, still own a house etc the tax man can come after you regardless of the 91 day rule.

Maiden


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There was an article in the Sunday Times last week precisely on that point:
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/money/tax/article7034621.ece


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> There was an article in the Sunday Times last week precisely on that point:
> Taxman gets tough on quitting Britain - Times Online


wow!

I have friends whose dd goes to Uni in the UK & their son will be returning there for A levels or college

I don't think they realise this implication


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder where someone stands who owns half a house in the UK, lives in Spain but who doesnt work at all anywhere????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wonder where someone stands who owns half a house in the UK, lives in Spain but who doesnt work at all anywhere????
> 
> Jo xxx


What, you mean similar to someone I know on an expat forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What, you mean similar to someone I know on an expat forum!!!!!!!!


I wonder who that is?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I wonder who that is?


um.... just some dumn blonde I know who wont want to get into trouble with any authorities???!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> um.... just some dumn blonde I know who wont want to get into trouble with any authorities???!!
> 
> Jo xxx


crazy isn't it?

we have no financial ties with the UK at the moment - we cut them all when we left

that can always change though - we won't be buying property there but dh might be doing some work for a UK company so that's all going to get very confusing

the question is whether to be an employee for them or a freelancer from here - he won't be _physically_ there at all!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe best to have a read 
Tax exiles under pressure after court ruling - Telegraph


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Maybe best to have a read
> Tax exiles under pressure after court ruling - Telegraph


But to be fair, I dont think we are in the same league as this guy.

I won a property in the UK and have been given zero tax status officially by HMRC as has the wifer


----------

